# 128 or 256 bit SSL



## kamil (Sep 13, 2006)

What about these SSL Certificates on forums? is it really important for the security or not?..

StAyHiGh
Kamil


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 13, 2006)

SSL certificates are usually for payment processing so data can not get hijacked while transfering to a server, really the only data that you pass is what you are typing into the forum. However we will be looking into this in the future.


----------

